# Let's see your forever tadpoles



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

I've had forever tadpoles over the years and until now none of them survived over 9 months.

Here's a photo of my award winning forever azureus tad who is now over two years old.

To what age has your forever tad lived to? Post photos if you have any.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

I never knew this was such a thing... what makes them forever tads?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not a biologist, but I would guess that there's a genetic flaw that turns off the development cycle that makes the tadpole morph into a frog. As you can see from the photo, this tad has never developed either back or front legs. Yet, he's a very healthy tadpole otherwise and his genetic defect hasn't caused him to expire as most defects eventually do.


----------



## Xylem (Jan 10, 2015)

dablock said:


> I'm not a biologist, but I would guess that there's a genetic flaw that turns off the development cycle that makes the tadpole morph into a frog. As you can see from the photo, this tad has never developed either back or front legs. Yet, he's a very healthy tadpole otherwise and his genetic defect hasn't caused him to expire as most defects eventually do.


I've always thought these were kinda cool. I hope to get some in the future. That way I can build an aquascaped 2.5 for one.... Haha.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I think my oldest was a 7-8 month 'Alanis' tinc (no pics unfortunately). For those interested in the phenomenon, a search for 'Methuselah tadpoles' may yield a few more results. I think Darren Meyer had one that lasted 2+ years! As I recall it developed really funky colors and a tall finned tail.


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

Interesting. I think it should be called the Peter-Pan Syndrome.


----------



## T1NY (Nov 4, 2015)

Is this common? That would be really cool if I had one


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

T1NY said:


> Is this common? That would be really cool if I had one


I'd estimate one in thousands, so I guess it just depends on how many tadpoles you are rearing.


----------



## Lori1717 (4 mo ago)

GOSKN5 said:


> I never knew this was such a thing... what makes them forever tads?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


The tadpole lacks the growth hormone thyroxine. That what makes them not develop and stay forever tadpoles.


----------



## Lori1717 (4 mo ago)

dablock said:


> I've had forever tadpoles over the years and until now none of them survived over 9 months.
> 
> Here's a photo of my award winning forever azureus tad who is now over two years old.
> 
> To what age has your forever tad lived to? Post photos if you have any.


I’m so glad you posted about this!! I grew a batch of tree frogs in Michigan because we were about to open the pool and there were all these eggs. I hated the idea of them not hatching so I made a habitat. Over the summer they hatched and developed legs then arms then lost their tails and eventually left the habitat. All but one. It was one of the bigger ones initially but it only has little tiny legs and no arms. I have plans to bring him in and make an aquarium for him. (Or her-him for now) Otherwise he’d most certainly freeze to death. I was having a hard time finding information on this situation. That’s why I was so glad to find your post. Can you post information on how to care for them inside and for long periods or any tips you can give me? I joined this site to post in your discussion so I’m not sure if this site has dm or what. Any information you can give me would be most appreciated!!


----------



## JavaJacketOC (Mar 4, 2015)

I have a white's tree frog that's coming up on 6 months now. My special boy


----------

